# "Peaceful" Muslims Donate $87K to Orlando Terrorist's Family



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

According to several recent reports, the Muslim community has made a donation in excess of $87,000 to the family of Orlando nightclub shooter Omar Mateen.

It's currently unknown how the funds will be distributed, however it's been said that the majority of the $87,000 will be allocated to Omar Mateen's widow Noor Salman and father Seddique Mateen. Sources indicate that the remaining funds will be distributed among Omar's siblings. Prior to distributing the donation, the Mateen family is expected to provide Omar with a 'proper Islamic funeral'.

Muslim Community Donates $87K To Family of Orlando Shooter

The vile garbage should back their words of condemnation with donations to the real victims' families.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For the millionth time;

Islam (Muslim) is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two groups. One group wants to kill or enslave anyone who is not a follower of Islam. The second group wants to convert the infidels and is willing to fund those who want to kill the infidel.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The second group Slippy refers to are the moderate Muslims. Those that kill and receive support are the ones who full understand the Qaran and are just doing what is expected of them which are mislabeled as extremist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will not recite the full story about my former business dealings with a Muslim, who I have watched become a prominent developer (cash money no debt) in East Texas over the last 17 years. However, here is an update. His parents are former Dallas doctors with Egyptian heritage and he has continued to promote himself as a religious coalition leader in East Texas.I have continued to watch him over the years and keep up with his communications to the masses (on govbook). 

Of recent interest, was the quick verbal response to the Orlando shootings followed up by a community prayer service with several other religious leaders. He then had a "show and tell" in the local mosque to demonstrate that "real" Muslims belong to a religion of peace.

His rise and popularity growth continues to amaze me in a region historically known as a bible believing stronghold. Knowing that the art of deceit is allowed in their teachings, I do not trust him and will continue to keep him in my eyesight.


----------



## mlodell07 (Jun 27, 2016)

Everyone who gave money should be deported along with there parents,wives, kids and goats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Knowing that the art of deceit is allowed in their teachings, I do not trust him and will continue to keep him in my *GUNSIGHTS*.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Confiscate the funds and the families bank accounts and split it up for the victims families. Then put the donators on the terrorism watch, no fly and no guns list. Revoke their visas and kick them out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Despicable and absurd. Take the money and send the bastards back to their sand pile.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> According to several recent reports, the Muslim community has made a donation in excess of $87,000 to the family of Orlando nightclub shooter Omar Mateen.
> 
> It's currently unknown how the funds will be distributed, however it's been said that the majority of the $87,000 will be allocated to Omar Mateen's widow Noor Salman and father Seddique Mateen. Sources indicate that the remaining funds will be distributed among Omar's siblings. Prior to distributing the donation, the Mateen family is expected to provide Omar with a 'proper Islamic funeral'.
> 
> ...


This is further proof that they ALL are complicit, the bitch was involved with her animated carrion husband.

To me this is nothing more than a reward for following allahole, paying the wife and parents, just like they do in the Mideast for suicide bombers families.

They should have focused the monies on the victims, AGAIN, FURTHER PROOF THEY SPEAK OUT OF BOTH SIDES OF THEIR MOUTHS, F*K THEM ALL.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOB should be donated to a feral pigpen and the feces shipped back when a c130 happens to be going overhead. No need to make an extra stop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, some of y'all are suggesting their visas be revoked and they be sent back to their points of origin.

Here's the problem with that; Islam is the fastest growing system of belief in the U.S. That is to say, we have a population of Muslims who were born here. Furthermore, we have Muslims who aren't the skin pigmentation you might expect. That is to say, we have enemies among us who are as much American as I am, and are as much of Celtic descent as I am.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, some of y'all are suggesting their visas be revoked and they be sent back to their points of origin.
> 
> Here's the problem with that; Islam is the fastest growing system of belief in the U.S. That is to say, we have a population of Muslims who were born here. Furthermore, we have Muslims who aren't the skin pigmentation you might expect. That is to say, we have enemies among us who are as much American as I am, and are as much of Celtic descent as I am.


If they are here on a visa, then they weren't born here. But to you're point that the ones who were born here are American citizens and have every right to be here. We can deal with them if they commit a crime.

I suggest we stop ALL immigration for 10 years. Secure the border and Anybody who is caught here illegally gets deported.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

The government should also pull their religious status. And start calling it what it is. A political hate group.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If they are here on a visa, then they weren't born here. But to you're point that the ones who were born here are American citizens and have every right to be here. We can deal with them if they commit a crime.
> 
> I suggest we stop ALL immigration for 10 years. Secure the border and Anybody who is caught here illegally gets deported.


Clearly, I understand those who are here on visas were not born in this country.

Are you suggesting all those who donated to the collaborators are here on visas, or am I misunderstanding who is to be deported? I am suggesting all those who donated are as much the enemies of America as are the two collaborators.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, what about this woman?

Did you here about this woman? She made terror threats at LAX. She said, "Screw (cleaned up) America!" and stated her people are coming.

https://creepingsharia.wordpress.co...woman-at-lax-threatens-to-bomb-america-video/

Be advised; she used crude language and the language is also printed at the above linked site.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Clearly, I understand those who are here on visas were not born in this country.
> 
> Are you suggesting all those who donated to the collaborators are here on visas, or am I misunderstanding who is to be deported? I am suggesting all those who donated are as much the enemies of America as are the two collaborators.


Hence the cost of freedom

Edit: Denton, Sorry I missed the first part of your post on visas


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> The government should also pull their religious status. And start calling it what it is. A political hate group.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Do what Jan Sobieski and Jeremi Wiśniowiecki did.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Do what Jan Sobieski and Jeremi Wiśniowiecki did.


The solution has been present for 1,400 + years, only the tools have changed.

As I have said, the Templar Solution will be the only solution, as history has proven.

I hope in the near future, the people of this great country see izslime for what it really is and take appropriate action.


----------

